# Larry Joe Taylor Fest



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Anyone else going? I'm there the whole week. Totally going to be having some tailgate jam sessions!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Stephenville is a little too far for me.....Dang sure going be good with the line up that they have scheduled..


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

FREON said:


> Stephenville is a little too far for me.....Dang sure going be good with the line up that they have scheduled..


Yeah it looks awesome!!! I'm super excited, have a few friends playing the concert's so hopefully I'll get to have a little backstage fun too!


----------

